# Boot Laces



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey People.
Curious what everyone who has the old style lacing system on their boots (non speed lace or BOA) does with the excess lace you get after done tying. Do you wrap around the top once or twice and then tie it? Or do you double knot? Or do you find shorter laces?

I've been getting quite a bit of excess lace on my DC Phase boots and so far been doing one wrap around the top and then tying them off.

Thx all and happy shredding!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I let them hang.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i just double knot or tripple if needed, i have dc boots as well, the Ceptors


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Double knot them and tuck the extra in the top of the boot or back under the laces.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Change your lacing method:

Ian's Shoelace Site - Shoe Lacing Methods

See the lug section, I like the infinitly lacing style for boots


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

tie it around the top


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

laces out dan


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

john doe said:


> Double knot them and tuck the extra in the top of the boot or back under the laces.



yep.. the method of choice for over 20 years


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

White means nazi, blue means gay, red means punk.


----------

